# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Βασιλική [Vasiliki, Tourmaline, Jessie]

## Nicholas Peppas

I am starting today with the presentation of a number of passenger ships that were doing the North and South Evoikos routes, from Aliveri to Karystos and Kymi, often with stops (or starts) from Rafina. Many were continuing to the northern Cyclades islands. 

I presented already the steamship _Karystos_ of 130 tons.  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=71540

Another Karystos was named *Karystos Togia* and was short-lived although much bigger than the first one! She was built in 1869 and had 845 tons. (see http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...020#post233020)
_
Kostas_ (see http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...026#post233026) was a small ship that seemed to have concentrated on the Southern Evoikos routes all the way to Karystos. She belonged to the Togias family and is often confused with _Constantinos Togias_! (see tp://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=71543)

But there was another *Constantinos*, a small ship belonging to the well known _Hatziconstantis Bros Line. See http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...037#post233037_
A versatile ship active in the 1910s and 1920s, *Constantinos* had 213 tons..

_ Constantinos Togias_ established a small shipping line in 1894 with basis in Karystos of Evoia. In the early 20th century he has just two ships, _Constantinos Togias_ and *Vasiliki. 

*A small passenger ship of just 182 tons (!) *Vasiliki* was built in 1879 and avoided the mandatory retirement of 1932, although she was already 53 years old...

Here is a May 29, 1921 schedule between Piraeus and Karystos when _Vasiliki_ was still a Togias ship!
19210529 Kwnst Vasil.jpg

In 1923, she was sold to the _Ritsonis Bros Line_ of Chalkis and was placed in the Northern Evoikos Line (see schedules of December 20, 1923, May 16, and 21, 1924) all starting from Chalkis.
19231220 Vasiliki.jpg19240516 Vasiliki.jpg19240521 VasilAegaeon.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το πρώην γιοτ JESSIE, και αργότερα TOURMALINE (έτσι ονομάστηκε πολύ αργότερα και το ΚΥΚΝΟΣ) είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1879 στη Γλασκώβη.

Το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ σε "χοντρό" καιρό, δια χειρός Γιώργου Βελέντζα.
Σαν θαλαμηγός όταν συναντούσε κακοκαιρία μπορούσε να απαγγιάσει, σαν ακτοπλοϊκό στην Ελλάδα δεν σταμάταγε πουθενά. Τότε δεν υπήρχαν ούτε απογορευτικά, ούτε δελτία. 

vasiliki2.JPG
Από το βιβλίο "Λεύκομα Ναυτιλίας" του Παναγιώτη Σπυρόπουλου (Εκδόσεις ΑΜΦΕΙΑ).

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Oh what a wonderful painting!!!! Thank you!!!!

Let us add also the little we know about the ship.
Clydebuilt lists her as having been built in 1879 by Barclay Curle & Co in Glasgow and given the name _Jessie_. She was listed with a certain Hardgrove owner http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuil...ip.asp?id=4023

Miramar gives the following facts




> IDNo: 27474 Year: 1879
> Name: JESSIE Launch Date: 19.5.79
> Type: Yacht Date of completion: 
> Flag: GBR Keel: 
> Tons: 190 Link: 1378
> DWT: Yard No: 289
> Length overall: Ship Design: 
> LPP: Country of build: GBR
> Beam: Builder: Barclay Curle
> ...


In an 1881 book on Naval Architecture, there is mention of some of teh technical characteristics of _Jessie_

Jessie.jpg

This clearly corrects the owner of this yacht from Hardgrove (as Clydebuilt indicated) to J.D. Hargreaves of Auchindarroch, Lochgiplad.

The 190 tons agree with the 182 tons listed for _Vasiliki_ in the 1921 records of _Togias Line_ (the ship was registered in Syra then, not Karystos).

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φαινεται οτι οι αγριοι συναγωνισμοι του *Πυλαρος* με το *Ασσος* δεν ηταν οι μονοι μεταξυ επιβατηγων της πρωτης περιοδου του 20ου αιωνος

Διαβαστε εδω τον συναγωνισμο και δυστυχημα του *Αργολικου* με το *Βασιλικη.* 

Προσεξτε τις διαφορες εκφρασεις. Αξιζει τον κοπο. Οπως... "200 επιβατες και 150 χονδρα ζωα" !!

Ημερομηνια *10 Οκτωβριου 1907

*19071010 Argolikos Vasiliki.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Έχεις ιδέα ποιά είναι η "Ανάφην" που αναφέρει στο δρομολόγιο επιστροφής;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Έχεις ιδέα ποιά είναι η "Ανάφην" που αναφέρει στο δρομολόγιο επιστροφής;


ΝΑ σου πω την αληθεια, εγω σκεφτηκα οτι μιλουσε για την Ραφηνα (Αραφην) και εκανε αναγραμματισμο.  Το 1907, πολλοι την ελεγαν Αραφηνα..

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καθως διαβαζουμε τις εφημεριδες της πρωτης δεκαετιας του 20ου αιωνος ειναι προφανες οτι η "ναυαρχιδα" του _Τογια_ δεν ηταν το *Καρυστος* αλλα το *Βασιλικη*! 

Εδω εχουμε τρια δρομολογια του πλοιου απο τις 17 Ιουνιου 1907, 31 Ιουλιου 1907, και 23 Ιουλιου 1908


19070617 VAsiliki.jpg19070731 Vasilik.jpg19080723 Vasiliki.jpg

Ποιος ξερει ομως τι συνεβαινε... Γιατι 15 ημερες μετα απο το επαινετικο σχολιο, ειχαμε ενα δευτερο κειμενο για το ποσο αθλια ηταν η εταιρεια και τα δυο της πλοια!!

19080807 Togias.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και εδω μια ακομη ανακοινωσις της _εταιρειας Τογια_ για τα πλοια της. Το _Βασιλικη_ πηγαινε στα νησια!  8 Νοεμβριου 1908

ΥΓ:   Για οσους διερωτουνται  Λαρμαις ειναι η Λαρυμνα!
19081108 Togias.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σε όσα ωραία μας παρουσίασε ο Νικόλας, να προσθέσω κάποιες λεπτομέρειες. 
Στο _Λεύκωμα Ναυτιλίας_ του Π.Σπυρόπουλου αναφέρεται πως αγοράστηκε το 1898 από τους Φουστάνο-Καράκαλο.

Επίσης το 1940 ήταν ήδη παροπλισμένο και τον Απρίλη του 1941 καταστράφηκε κατά τη Γερμανική εισβολή και ενώ θα διαλυόταν.
Κατά μια άλλη εκδοχή κατελήφθη από τους Γερμανούς και βυθίστηκε το 5/41 κατά τη μάχη της Κρήτης. 
Ίσως και τα δύο να είναι σωστά με τη διαφορά οτι το 4/41 δεν καταστράφηκε αλλά απλά έπαθε ζημιές. 'Οπως και αν έχει άντεξε 61 χρόνια!

Παρακάτω, από το ίδιο βιβλίο, ένας πίνακας του Γ.Βελέντζα από τη συλλογή του Κ.Μπενετή. Πιθανολογώ με τα χρώματα της εταιρείας των Αφων Ριτσώνη.

Image2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η *Βασιλικη* πηγαινε απο Χαλκιδα  μεχρι την Αιδηψο (31 Μαιου 1909). Θα ηταν καταπληκτικο ταξιδι

19090531 Vasiliki.jpg

----------


## Νίκος Κουμπέτσος

Αγαπητοί μου,
Από το φύλλο *Ιουνίου 1939* του μηνιαίου περιοδικού «*ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΕΛΛΑΣ*», που μόλις ανακάλυψα στα αρχεία μου, παρουσιάζω ένα συγκινητικό ανυπόγραφο άρθρο, με τον εκφραστικό τίτλο «*Τα γεράματα της ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗΣ*», όπου αναφέρεται στο τελευταίο ταξίδι του πλοίου στην Αιδηψό. Στο άρθρο δηλώνεται η 30η Απριλίου ως ημερομηνία απόπλου και στη συνέχεια παροπλισμού του πλοίου. Πιστεύω ότι ο συντάκτης εννοεί *30 Απριλίου του ιδίου έτους, δηλαδή το 1939* (?). Απλώς διατηρώ μια μικρή αμφιβολία, επειδή οι συντάκτες του περιοδικού, ίσως δεν ήταν επαγγελματίες δημοσιογράφοι. Θα συμφωνήσετε πάντως ότι το άρθρο πραγματικά «μιλάει» στις καρδιές των κατοίκων των μικρών λιμανιών σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Δεν είμαι από νησί και δεν γνώριζα για τη χρήση των παρατεταμένων αποχαιρετιστήριων σφυριγμάτων . . . ! 

Ναυτική Ελλάς 1939 Ιούν. ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ  1.jpg Ναυτική Ελλάς 1939 Ιούν. ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ  2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αγαπητοί μου,
> Από το φύλλο *Ιουνίου 1939* του μηνιαίου περιοδικού «*ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΕΛΛΑΣ*», που μόλις ανακάλυψα στα αρχεία μου, παρουσιάζω ένα συγκινητικό ανυπόγραφο άρθρο, με τον εκφραστικό τίτλο «*Τα γεράματα της ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗΣ*», όπου αναφέρεται στο τελευταίο ταξίδι του πλοίου στην Αιδηψό. Στο άρθρο δηλώνεται η 30η Απριλίου ως ημερομηνία απόπλου και στη συνέχεια παροπλισμού του πλοίου. Πιστεύω ότι ο συντάκτης εννοεί *30 Απριλίου του ιδίου έτους, δηλαδή το 1939* (?). Απλώς διατηρώ μια μικρή αμφιβολία, επειδή οι συντάκτες του περιοδικού, ίσως δεν ήταν επαγγελματίες δημοσιογράφοι. Θα συμφωνήσετε πάντως ότι το άρθρο πραγματικά «μιλάει» στις καρδιές των κατοίκων των μικρών λιμανιών σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Δεν είμαι από νησί και δεν γνώριζα για τη χρήση των παρατεταμένων αποχαιρετιστήριων σφυριγμάτων . . . !



Μαλλον το 1939 ειναι και αυτο διορθωνει ενα παλαιτερο λαθος μου. Στο βιβλιο του "_Η Eλληνικη Επιβατηγος Ναυτιλια: Χρονικο 1921−2001_" ο Αναστασιος Τζαμτζης αναφερει (σελ 63) οτι το *Βασιλικη* (ναυπηγηση 1879) ηταν αρχικα στην λιστα καραβιων που θα επρεπε να βγουν στην συνταξη το 1932 αλλα εξαιρεθηκε (μαζι με τα *Γεωργιος Τογιας, Χρυσαλλις, Κρονος, Μαρια Λ., Πτερωτη* και *Ποπη*

Παντως το αρθρο ειναι συγκινητικο

----------


## Ellinis

Εξαιρετικό το άρθρο, μας δίνει και μια εικόνα του πόσο δένονταν τότε οι ταξιδιώτες με τα καράβια που τους μετέφεραν. 
Το εντυπωσιακό με τη _Ναυτική Ελλάς_ είναι πως εξακολουθούσαν να δημοσιεύουν άρθρα που αφορούσαν τα προπολεμικά καράβια ακόμη και τη δεκαετία του ΄60. Φαίνεται πως οι συντάκτες είχαν μια νοσταλγία για αυτά τα παλιά καράβια.

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο καρτ ποστάλ του ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ με τη χαρακτηριστικό ανοιχτόχρωμο χρώμα στο σκαρί, με το οποίο έχει φωτογραφηθεί σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις.

vasiliki aedipsos1.jpg vasiliki aedipsos2.jpg
Από το σελίδα στο fb "Αιδηψός, εικόνες μιας άλλης εποχής"

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δυο καρτ ποστάλ του ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ με τη χαρακτηριστικό ανοιχτόχρωμο χρώμα στο σκαρί, με το οποίο έχει φωτογραφηθεί σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις.
> 
> vasiliki aedipsos1.jpg vasiliki aedipsos2.jpg
> Από το σελίδα στο fb "Αιδηψός, εικόνες μιας άλλης εποχής"


Αντε μπραβο!  Τις ειχα δει αλλα δεν ηξερα αν ηταν το πλοιο.... Παραξενο  πλοιο παντως...  Το βρισλπουμε να κανει πολλα δρομολογια, οχι μονο το  κλασσικο του Ευβοικου.

Εδω ταξιδι για την Αλεξανδρουπολη (Καθημερινη 10/12/1920)

19201210 VAssiliki Ka0hmerinh.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Aς δούμε άλλη μια φωτογραφία με το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ στην Αιδηψό, όπου το πλοίο είχε συνεχή παρουσία για δυο δεκαετίες.
vasiliki at aedipsos.jpg

Όπως βλέπουμε και στην παρακάτω ανακοινώση του 1923 το πλοίο έκανε τρείς φορές την εβδομάδα δρομολόγιο σταματώντας και στην Αιδηψό.
vasiiki 23.jpg




> Παραξενο  πλοιο παντως...  Το βρισλπουμε να κανει πολλα δρομολογια, οχι μονο το  κλασσικο του Ευβοικου.
> 
> Εδω ταξιδι για την Αλεξανδρουπολη (Καθημερινη 10/12/1920)
> 
> 19201210 VAssiliki Ka0hmerinh.jpg


Να αναφέρω επίσης πως το παραπάνω δρομολόγιο δεν αφορά το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ του θέματος, αλλά άλλο πλοίο με το ίδιο όνομα, συγκεκριμένα ένα αδελφάκι του ΣΤΡΥΜΩΝ που έκανε ακτοπλοΐα ως φορτηγό και για αυτό δεν αναφέρεται κάτι περί επιβατών.

----------


## Ellinis

Για δυο δεκαετίες το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ ταξίδευε για τους Αδελφούς I.K. Ριτσώνη. Από ένα ενδιαφέρον πόνημα προκύπτουν μερικά στοιχεία για το ποιοί ήταν οι ιδιοκτήτες του πλοίου και για τη σχέση τους με τη Λίμνη Ευβοίας:

Στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα συστάθηκε στη Λίμνη από τον Ιωάννη Κ.Ριτσώνη ένα εργοστάσιο νεφτοποιίας και σανταλοποιίας και συνεχίστηκε, μετά το θάνατό του το 1897, από τα αδέρφια του με την επωνυμία «Εταιρεία Αδελφών Ι.Ριτσώνη» και αργότερα από τα παιδιά του Κωνσταντίνο, Νικόλαο και Αγγελή.


Αντικείμενο της ήταν η επεξεργασία της ρητίνης, η οποία προσφερόταν σε μεγάλες ποσότητες από τους ντόπιους ρητινοσυλλέκτες, και η παραγωγή υποπροϊόντων, όπως το τερεβινθέλαιο (νέφτι) και το κολοφώνιο (υπόλειμμα ρητίνης μετά την αφαίρεση του τερεβινθέλαιου). Η συγκεκριμένη βιομηχανία είχε σχεδόν μονοπωλιακό χαρακτήρα στη χώρα και με τις διάφορες μετονομασίες της (αργότερα πήρε την ονομασία «Ανώνυμη Εταιρία Ρητινικών & Γεωργικών Προϊόντων Ν. Ριτσώνη») συνέχισε αδιάλειπτα τη λειτουργία της μέχρι τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1970.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ στο Βόλο παρέα με ένα ακόμη μικρό ατμόπλοιο που δημοσιεύτηκε στην ομάδα "Η Μαγνησία στο πέρασμα του χρόνου" στο facebook. Aν και αρχικά είχε γραφτεί εδώ οτι είναι το ΕΛΛΗ μια πιο προσεκτική σύγκριση δείχνει οτι η διαμόρφωση του κομοδέσιου ταυτίζεται με του ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ. 

Vasiliki - unkn no 2 at Volos.jpg

Kαι μια ανακοίνωση του 1937 όπου το βλέπουμε να κάνει και την τοπική - άγονη τότε - γραμμή των Σποράδων.

VASILIKI 1-37.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Για το τέλος του πλοίου, μετά τον παροπλισμό του το 1939, είχαμε αναφερθεί ξανά:



> Επίσης το 1940 ήταν ήδη παροπλισμένο και τον Απρίλη του 1941 καταστράφηκε κατά τη Γερμανική εισβολή και ενώ θα διαλυόταν.
> Κατά μια άλλη εκδοχή κατελήφθη από τους Γερμανούς και βυθίστηκε το 5/41 κατά τη μάχη της Κρήτης. 
> Ίσως και τα δύο να είναι σωστά με τη διαφορά οτι το 4/41 δεν καταστράφηκε αλλά απλά έπαθε ζημιές. 'Οπως και αν έχει άντεξε 61 χρόνια!
> Image2.jpg


Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία είναι ένα ντοκουμέντο που οδηγεί στο οτι το πλοίο δεν καταστράφηκε τον Απρίλη του 1941. Το βλέπουμε συμμετέχοντας σε γερμανική νηοπομπή φέροντας στην πλώρη ένα κωδικό με άσπρο χρώμα, όμοιο με αυτούς που έχουμε δει σε άλλα πλοία που συμμετείχαν στην απόπειρα απόβασης στην Κρήτη. Το γεγονός οτι το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ δεν αναφέρεται έκτοτε ίσως υποδεικνύει οτι βυθίστηκε εν πλω προς την Κρήτη.
vasiliki.jpg

Μεταφέρω οσα αναφέρει το άρθρο "Οι γερμανικές νηοπομπές για την κατάληψη της Κρήτης" στο τρέχον τεύχος του περιοδικού Ναυτική Ελλάς:



> Το ατμόπλοιο είχε πουληθεί για να διαλυθεί το καλοκαίρι του 1940 αλλά η επικείμενη έναρξη των εχθροπραξιών ίσως στάθηκε αφορμή για να μην διαλυθεί. To ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ ταυτοποιήθηκε σε φωτογραφία που το δείχνει να ταξιδεύει κατά την Κατοχή, άρα πράγματι περιήλθε στους Γερμανούς. Μιας και είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1879 ως θαλαμηγός, μπορεί αυτό να ήταν η «ατμοκίνητη θαλαμηγός» που ανέφεραν οι Βρετανοί ότι βύθισαν [κατά την προσβολή της μιας γερμανικής νηοπομπής]. Όμως απαιτείται περαιτέρω έρευνα για να βεβαιωθεί ότι συμμετείχε στις συγκεκριμένες γερμανικές νηοπομπές.

----------


## Ellinis

To ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ στην Χαλκίδα σε φωτογραφία του ΕΛΙΑ
vasilikki at chalkis.jpg

και ένα έγγραφο από το αρχείο Βενιζέλου με τα πλοία που θα αποσύρανταν το 1932 εξαιτίας της επιβολής ορίου ηλικίας. Το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ ήταν προτελευταίο αλλά τελικά πήρε παράταση και όπως έχουμε δει παραπάνω αποσύρθηκε το 1939.
ΤΕΕΣ προς εκκαθαριση.jpg

----------

